# First show of the season!



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey everyone! I know I don't post much anymore, some new members may not even know me!  Anyways, I just thought I'd share how we did at our first show this year, which was the Tri-State DGA annual show in Van Wert, Ohio. It was a fun show, like always. We did decent and had a good time.  I'll list their Saturday placing first and Sunday second and in () I'll list the number of animals in their class. The dry stock completely flip flopped with the two judges, who were Jennifer Lohman-Peterson(Sat.) and Lisa Sieber Synesael(Sun.).

Marla, 4 year old, 1st(1)/1st(1)
Robin, 2 year old, 6th(8)/6th(7) [on Sunday she was ahead of Saturday's GCH]
Skylar, dry yearling, 2nd(13)/6th(9)
Carma, dry yearling, 6th(13)/3rd(9)
Mira, Int. kid, 7th(10)/6th(6)
Wren, Int. kid, 6th(10)/5th(6)
Flo, Int. kid, 8th(10)/3rd(6)
Arabella, Int. kid, 10th(10)/4th(6)
Hobbit, Jr. kid, 3rd(3)/1st(1)

Here are some pictures of the milking does. We didn't get any of the juniors.
Marla

















Robin

























I love, love, love Robin! She is a 2nd generation homebred doe. She doesn't milk a lot right now, but she is only a 1st freshener and she's from slow maturing lines. Her dam took until this year, as a 3rd freshener, to come into milk.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow...they look amazing! Sounds like you did really well...congrats!! :stars:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:clap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the good show!!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats! You have beautiful goats!!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Jacque! Robin is going to be amazing once she really gets that udder filled out! I like her!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you, Bethany! I really hope she does. :greengrin:


----------

